# Dexter Jackson's supposed cycle



## Ziggy1333 (Mar 8, 2012)

the man who supposedly gets dexter jackson his gear told me dex has such amazing genetics all he runs is 200mg of mast per weeK with 12 iu of growth per day. Does anyone think its True? No freakin way.


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 8, 2012)

LMAO!!!!

here we go again.......


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 8, 2012)

So if someone follows that EXACT cycle, it will turn them into "The Blade"?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 8, 2012)

Not a fucking chance.
/end thread


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 8, 2012)

well jay cutler only uses anator p70 and nanox9 soo...


it's possible..


u mad?


----------



## squigader (Mar 8, 2012)

Ziggy1333 said:


> the man who supposedly gets dexter jackson his gear told me dex has such amazing genetics all he runs is 200mg of mast per weeK with 12 iu of growth per day. Does anyone think its True? No freakin way.



Perhaps this is what he cruises on between his cycles (and he buys the rest from someone other than your friend). He's definitely taking a lot more than that though when actually "on cycle".


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 8, 2012)

who knows... he hasn't gained a pound in the past 6 years lol


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 8, 2012)

Ziggy1333 said:


> the *man who supposedly gets dexter jackson his gear *told me dex has such amazing genetics all he runs is 200mg of mast per weeK with 12 iu of growth per day. Does anyone think its True? No freakin way.



I feel sorry for *man who supposedly gets dexter jackson his gear....
*At 200mg of master per week, this man is not making much money...

*dexter jackson = NOT GOOD CUSTOMER~!!!!*


LOL


----------



## bigdtrain (Mar 8, 2012)

they all use grams on the o stage. dont be fooled guys. high amnts growth, insulin, aas and peptides. there is a reason not to many people look like them, and not to many willing to do that to look like it either


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> who knows... he hasn't gained a pound in the past 6 years lol



^^ this
Who cares he looked good in 04 now he looks exactly the same every single show. Blah


----------



## benchingover500 (Mar 8, 2012)

I wonder why he doesn't want to grow or change things up.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 8, 2012)

^ He has always taken low doses- not sure about those- but I know he struggles getting macros down. I was told large doses made him not want to eat?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 8, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ *He has always taken low doses*- not sure about those- but I know he struggles getting macros down. I was told large doses made him not want to eat?


 

sounds like some muscle magazine gossip


----------



## unclem (Mar 8, 2012)

likebigdtrain said they use grams, like average 4-9 gr test and all the other goodies to get like that. who would believe such bullshit. iam no pro or most likely wont be and i do alot of supplemts . i have to be careful how i word things now.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> So if someone follows that EXACT cycle, it will turn them into "The Blade"?








YouTube Video


----------



## brundel (Mar 8, 2012)

I know a couple pros.
Not top tier by any means but still ifbb pros.
These guys who are not even close to qualifying for the O use a shit ton of gear.
2 grams min test alone.
a few other injects and a few orals
slin
growth
peptides
stims
pain meds
etc etc.

More shit in a week than most guys on here do for a whole cycle.
This is truth.

As for Dex...who the hell really knows. I dont trust anyone saying "I know a guy who says he knows a guy who says"....I sure as shit dont buy 200mg Mast. But who am I.

I do know that the top guys are not normal by any far stretch.
Ronnie turned pro....IFBB PRO as a natty from what I understand.
Give someone like that even a little gear and sick shit happens.

Not 200mg mast though.

I shot over 600mg of gear myself... today and I aint winning  any shows.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 9, 2012)

brundel said:


> I know a couple pros.
> Not top tier by any means but still ifbb pros.
> These guys who are not even close to qualifying for the O use a shit ton of gear.
> 2 grams min test alone.
> ...


 
*lolz*


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha I knew this post would get a lot of comments. Of course I thought this guy was full of shit. I laughed at him in person as many of you did reading this.


----------



## jimm (Mar 9, 2012)

close this stupid thread if u think that is what the guy is taking u deserve to be shot.




what i will say is tho the guys are genetic freaks thats why so many people on here take loads of gear and look like shit lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 9, 2012)

jimm said:


> close this stupid thread if u think that is what the guy is taking u deserve to be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

id call them "discipline freaks"

people can take gear and look like shit E.G. my room mate, because he is very undisciplined


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 9, 2012)

genetics definitely play a huge part in getting to the top, lots of gear and lots of dedication of course but plenty of people have that and never make it close


----------



## charley (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2012)

The Blade is an arrogant cunt IMO.

Stark comparison to the humbleness of Cutler or Greene.


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2012)

There was an interview with Brian Dobson a while back where he stated that Ronnie was totally clean when he turned pro. This was also stated by a few other competitors of the same era.

Here is a quote from an interview with Mike Quinn

"MQ: I stopped because the sport became a cult. The winners started becoming the guys with the best chemists. *The only true genetic freak in the pro’s today is Ronnie Coleman. He actually turned pro when he was still clean*. There’s so much bullshit and politics in the sport now. It’s all a bunch of crybabies who bitch and moan but never make a stand. "

Before gear





After gear


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 9, 2012)

Man he looked good when he first started out


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 9, 2012)

brundel said:


> There was an interview with Brian Dobson a while back where he stated that Ronnie was totally clean when he turned pro. This was also stated by a few other competitors of the same era.
> 
> Here is a quote from an interview with Mike Quinn
> 
> ...


 
i dont believe that shit for a second (not that it matters what i believe lol)


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2012)

Of course it matters.
This is what I have heard.
The only guy ever I am aware of who turned pro natural.

But who knows there is alot of bullshit out there.'

Dobson said it as well though and he would know.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 9, 2012)

natural or not, he used to look fantastic


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 9, 2012)

^ Ronnie looked clean getting ready for his first O.. I've watched Coleman get his as kicked on stage for years. He'd keep coming back and then when he got with Chad, he exploded and the rest is history! I don't think IMO his 2003 condition can be replicated Ever!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 9, 2012)

I meet him at a show in Florida in spring of 2000 and he was a monster then ... He was the guest poser and we he did a rear lat spread it look the the red sea rolling up when God parted it ...


----------



## easymoneymike (Mar 10, 2012)

Ronnie has stated in many interviews that he wasn't on til after he turned pro.  If its true or not nobody knows but genetics or not it would horrify people to know what the pros have to go thru in order to be compete.  It's a miracle that more of them don't die or have serious health issues then what actually do.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 10, 2012)

Muscular development had a round table with Ronnie,Shawn,flex and Kevin. Ronnie even said he was placing dead last until he started taking what flex told him to take and then eventually flex hooked him up with chad and the rest is history


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 10, 2012)

the guy standing next to Ronnie in the swimsuit looks like he just got to prison, walked into his cell and saw his new cellmate.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 10, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> sounds like some muscle magazine gossip



That came from Charles Glass before he took him as a client


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 10, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Ronnie *looked clean* getting ready for his first O.. I've watched Coleman get his as kicked on stage for years. He'd keep coming back and then when he got with Chad, he exploded and the rest is history! I don't think IMO his 2003 condition can be replicated Ever!


 
you say the strangest things..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 10, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> That came from Charles Glass before he took him as a client


 
and charles glass would know everything that dexter put in his body at the time?


surely you jest


----------

